# mit Winkel & Sinus rechnen / sin(30°)=2,5



## THEBRAIN (16. Feb 2010)

Hallo,

Mache gerade ein paar kleine Übungsaufgaben um ein Dreieck zu berechnen mit der Sinus und Kosinus.

in meinem Taschenrechner klappt alles wunderbar aber in meiner java Formel nicht.

Taschenrechner:

```
(5)*(Sinus(30°))= 2,5
```

java Rechner:

```
(5)*(Math.sin(30))= -4,94016....;
```

das Ergebnis von Java ist FALSCH!
Nur woran liegt es? Ich vermute das er die 30 als normale double zahl rechnet und nicht als Winkel. Den wenn ich bei meinem Taschenrechner das Winkel "°" Zeichen weg lasse dann komme ich zum gleichen falschen Ergebnis.

Wie kann ich das Umsetzten ins java Programm?


----------



## SlaterB (16. Feb 2010)

was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen einem normalen double und einem Winkel?
tja, ohne mathematische Grundkenntnisse zu Winkeln gibts da tatsächlich wenig Möglichkeit, selber drauf zu kommen

Gradmaß vs Bogenmaß schonmal gehört?
Bogenmaß ? Wikipedia


Math (Java Platform SE 6)
Math (Java Platform SE 6)


----------



## THEBRAIN (16. Feb 2010)

nein, ist mir völlig unbekannt 
dann muss ich wohl noch mal lesen. :rtfm:


----------



## SlaterB (16. Feb 2010)

also die beiden unteren Links meines Postings führen zu Umrechnen-Methoden, die musst du praktisch nur sinnvoll dazwischenschalten,
nachlesen klingt aber löblich


----------



## THEBRAIN (16. Feb 2010)

^^ danke

wenn ich es nicht hin bekomme schreib ich noch mal rein.


----------



## Landei (16. Feb 2010)

Das geht im Kopf: 360° = 2pi (Bogenmaß), also sind 30° = 360°/12 = 2pi/12 = pi/6. Also liefert Math.sin(Math.PI/6) das gewünschte Ergebnis. Es gibt natürlich auch die schon genannten Konvertierungsfunktionen.


----------



## THEBRAIN (16. Feb 2010)

vielen dank landei ^^ :toll:


----------



## 0x7F800000 (17. Feb 2010)

Landei hat gesagt.:


> Das geht im Kopf: 360° = 2pi (Bogenmaß), also sind 30° = 360°/12 = 2pi/12 = pi/6.


Müssen alle immer eine halbe Wissenschaft draus machen, und die armen Leute mit "Dreisatz" quälen? 

°=pi/180
%=1/100
‰=1/1000 
Und damit rechnet man halt wie mit sonstigen Brüchen...

[wo kommt denn der Danke Knopf her, und wieso ist der ausgerechnet dort^^]

...Hallo Landei^^


----------

